# Scaleless Baby White Lionhead



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

I woke up this morning and my lionhead.. hes maybe an inch long at most..is missing all his scales on one side of his body and look a little bloated in the back half of his lil body....I call him "snack" because hes much smaller than the rest of my Goldies... they have been fine with him.. what could this be..hes swimming around with his head down.. help please.. hes too cute..*c/p*


----------

